# Buffer trails....



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I've seen these on lots of cars and wondered what is the cause? 

I always thought that it was just a by product of using a rotary polisher? However I doubt that's accurate? 

Can anyone explain why it occurs? And does it only happen when using rotaries?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=130499


----------

